# Which Nic is best?



## Tank88 (3/4/17)

Hi Ladies and Gents.
I have been mixing using Prime Nic (PG) and i find that the end product is really good. However, at R180 for 100ml there are cheaper options out there. I know that The Flavour Mill does Nic at R110 per 100ml and Clyrolinx also do a cheaper alternative. Can any of you kind people point me in the right direction here or would I be better off sticking to Prime Nic?


----------



## Rusty (3/4/17)

@DizZa

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (3/4/17)

I don't think vendors can comment on their products here as this is not their forum. I have used Prime-Nic as well as Cly and some other brands which are likely to be Prime or Cly rebranded with the vendor's logo. I can't say I've ever noticed a difference.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## craigb (3/4/17)

Im using prime nic at the moment, quite happily, but have previously used clyrolinx nic with absolutely no complaints.


----------



## shabbar (3/4/17)

i used other brands and found it to be abit harsh.
no issues with prime nic


----------



## Huffapuff (3/4/17)

AFAIK, with the exception of Clyrolinx, it's all Prime Nic here in SA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

